# Ebay auction #150226658009



## draftinu (Mar 23, 2008)

:lol: Check out this inflated B.S. 2 pounds of pins for recovery $131.50! :roll: If I have learned right that is roughly 2-3 grams of PM from 2lbs pins LMAO


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 24, 2008)

draftinu said:


> :lol: Check out this inflated B.S. 2 pounds of pins for recovery $131.50! :roll: If I have learned right that is roughly 2-3 grams of PM from 2lbs pins LMAO



I'm thinking I should save my pins and sell them on ebay and then just buy some bullion. I know.. I know... where is the fun in that.. But I have other stuff... :lol:


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am all about the prices going on ebay right now. I am getting ready to list a lot of processors and hoping the prices stay steady or even go up!


----------



## banjags (Mar 24, 2008)

I was going to process the box of 486/ceramic processors I have but I think I might just sell it on ebay. The box weight like 10+ pounds that ought to be good for $800 lol.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 24, 2008)

Sad as it is I'm listing a whole bunch too. might as well cash in on the suckers.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 26, 2008)

I put my processors on tonight. I will let you know what they end up going for. Wish me luck and hope that gold keeps going back up!!!


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 26, 2008)

really? i've got just over half a pound of pins going for $5.50. maybe im not charging enough! or maybe i would feel extremely guilty charging too much....


----------



## draftinu (Mar 26, 2008)

They usually go up at the last minute :shock:


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 27, 2008)

They definitely always go up in the last couple of minutes. In about 12 hours my processors went from .99 to $78. They still have 5 days left. I will let you know how they end up.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Look at this one. It's even crazier. 190208761756
28oz @ $352 and counting! Gold fever has gone pandemic!


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe i need to start gathering the pins from all my stuff also!


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 27, 2008)

wow... seems to be better to sell the e scrap to others than to refine it yourself now. That auction, 190208761756, is just wow haha


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 27, 2008)

It' a funny racket that way. 

"I'll give you a nickel for that dime"

"O.K.!"


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 28, 2008)

Even with gold still forecasted to hit around 1500 in the far future that's still crazy


----------

